# New York this weekend (Saturday 3rd Sept)



## story (Aug 29, 2011)

Right! So I'll be in NY this week and I'm wondering what to do with my Saturday night.

Been a few years since I was there, so my inside line has gone slack.

Any top tips for clubs, bars, bands I should consider?

Can't do Friday night, only the Saturday night.

Okay Urban, impress me:


----------



## story (Aug 30, 2011)

*is unimpressed*


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

New York is a very big place. Where are you going to be?


----------



## story (Aug 30, 2011)

All over the place.

I'm staying in Queens.

But I am comfortable with and accustomed to traveling up and down Manhattan and the over the bridges.

Any suggestions?


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

What kind of scene? Rock and roll? Punk? Indie? Hipster?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 30, 2011)

story said:


> All over the place.



One of those weekend, eh? Have fun.


----------



## story (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> What kind of scene? Rock and roll? Punk? Indie? Hipster?



Any, all.

Stop teasing and start posting!

goldencitrone: Hope so


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

story said:


> Any, all.
> 
> Stop teasing and start posting!
> 
> goldencitrone: Hope so


Well, give me some idea of where you want to go!

I'll tell you what, I'll post up my short blog on where I went last year and you can see what you like from that. Might take a little while to sort out.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, I can't be arsed to make sense of my notes, so I'll post up the places I liked best:

Cake Shop on Ludlow (used to be my favourite Lower East Side hangout but looked a bit tatty this time round - but it was Thanksgiving so folks may have been away)

Home Sweet Home bar Lower East Side

Great underground bar - dimly lit, small dance floor ace, 50s dj.

Daniels bagels, 569 3rd Avenue between 37/38th - old school as fuck but tasty

Three Cups on 1st Avenue and 5th - rock and roll bar
Atlas Cafe W'burg - great place for scoffing bagels and scooping up the wi-fi

Double Down saloon on Ave A - another good rock and roll bar

Highline - definitely walk this!

Pink pony - nice food place on Ludlow, likely to go soon with yuppification
Library on Ave A - good bar


----------



## story (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks editor. That gives me something to start with.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2011)

The Three Cups and Double Down were probably my favourites - amongst all the hipster bars they at least feel a bit like old NYC.


----------



## petee (Sep 3, 2011)

story said:


> I'm staying in Queens.



PS1 and the neighborhood thereabouts.
tho' where in queens you'll be i dunno.


----------

